# قفازات ذكية.. للتحكم إلكترونيا بمختلف المهمات



## ponponayah (25 يوليو 2009)

*قفازات ذكية.. للتحكم إلكترونيا بمختلف المهمات*








*قفازات ذكية.. للتحكم إلكترونيا بمختلف المهمات

تصمم بمجسّات وبرامج تتعلم شتى الحركات

لندن: «الشرق الأوسط» 
يمكن للقفازات المصممة بأسلاك من المجسات والمستشعرات، أن تؤمّن معلومات مفيدة في ما يتعلق بحركات مستخدمها، وتوفير أسلوب مبتكر أيضا للتفاعل مع الكومبيوترات وتجاوز الماوس ولوحة المفاتيح. ففي نهاية مايو (أيار) الماضي أطلقت «أنثرو ترونيكس»، الشركة التي مقرها سيلفر سبرينغ في ولاية ميريلاند في أميركا، أول نسخة تجارية من «أكسيل غلوف» AcceleGlove، وهو قفاز مبرمج يستطيع تسجيل حركات اليد والأصابع.
وفيما تصل تكاليف قفازات أخرى مثل قفاز «دايتا غلوف» من شركة «5 دي تي» الذي يُستخدم بشكل رئيسي في عمليات الواقع الافتراضي، عادةً إلى 1000 ـ 5000 دولار، فإن «أكسيل غلوف» لا يكلف سوى 499 دولارا فقط. وهو يأتي مع برنامج يمكّن المطورين من استخدام لغة «جافا» لبرمجة القفاز لأي تطبيق يرغبونه. وكانت «أنثرو ترونيكس» قد قامت في البداية بتطوير القفاز بالاشتراك مع وزارة الدفاع الأميركية لأغراض التحكم في الروبوتات. ويمكن استخدام القفاز أيضا لأغراض ألعاب الفيديو، أو التدريبات الرياضية، أو التأهيل الجسدي.

* مقاييس ومجسّات 

* ويحتوي القفاز على مقاييس التسارع (A في الصورة)، التي يكمن واحد منها في أسفل كل رأس إصبع، وفي سطح اليد. فلدى تحريك يد المستخدم يمكن لمقاييس التسارع هذه تحرّي اتجاه الأصابع، وراحة اليد، بالأبعاد الثلاثية بالنسبة إلى جاذبية الأرض. وتتيح القياسات التي تصل دقتها حتى درجات قليلة، للبرمجيات، تمييز التغييرات حتى الضئيلة جدا منها، في موقع اليد. أما لوحة المعلومات والبيانات(B في الصورة)، فإنها لوحة من دارات مطبوعة تقبع في ظاهر اليد تستقبل معلومات من مقاييس التسارع عن موقعها، عبر أسلاك نحاسية خفيفة الوزن. فعندما يقوم المستخدم بإيماءة، أو حركة ما، مثل ضم أصابعه معا، أو توجيه راحة اليد إلى الخارج، فإن اللوحة قوم ببث المعلومات والمعطيات إلى كومبيوتر عبر سلك «يو إس بي» موصول إلى ما تحت غطاء صغير قلاّب موجود في أعلى رسغ القفاز. ويتلقى القفاز أيضا طاقته عبر هذا السلك متفاديا وجود رزمة كبيرة من البطاريات.

والقفاز نفسه (C في الصورة)، مصنوع من مزيج من مركَّبات النايلون يمكن لليد أن تتنفس عبره، ويمكن مطه أيضا ليناسب الأحجام المختلفة من الأيدي، وهو يتميز بنهايات مفتوحة للأصابع، مما يتيح للمستخدم الطباعة أو الكتابة في أثناء وضعه.

وأخيرا فإن القفاز يحتوي على «متعقب حركة الذراع» (D في الصورة)، إذ يمكن للقفاز تعقب حركة يد المستخدم عن طريق قطعة اختيارية. وتتألف وصلة الذراع هذه من قطعتين من النسيج المطاطي موصولتين بجهاز ضبط رقيق صغير جدا مربوط في أسفل الكوع، وحول أعلى الذراع. ويقوم مقياس للقوة الحركية الكهربائية بقياس كيفية انثناء الكوع، في حين يقوم مقياس للتسارع ـ موجود في رباط حول أعلى الذراع ـ بقياس دورانها. وتقوم وصلة الذراع أيضا بحساب موضع الرسغ مقارنة بالكتف، وتتعرف على موضعها أيضا مقارنة ببقية الجسم، مع تسجيل حركاتها.

وتتيح مثل هذه القياسات الدقيقة للمستخدم رصد رميه كرة قدم، أو استغلال ذراع الروبوت على سبيل المثال. ويتصل متعقب حركة الذراع عن طريق الغطاء القلاّب ذاته الموجود على القفاز، تماما مثل سلك «يو إس بي».

* برامج تتعلم الحركات 

* طورت «أنثرو ترونيكس» برنامجا يتيح للمستخدمين تعديل عمل القفاز ليلائم الأغراض الجديدة. ويقوم المستخدم بتشييد قدرات القفاز عن طريق تسجيل إيماءة ما وتعيين معنى لها. وبمقدور البرنامج تخزين مئات الإيماءات والحركات. ويمكن للحساسية التي يتعرف الكومبيوتر بها على الإيماءات أن تختلف، بحيث يمكنها التعرف على الإيماءات الكبيرة غير المنتظمة، أو التطبيقات الخاصة بالبرامج التعليمية للأطفال، أو تلك الدقيقة جدا الخاصة بالروبوتات. ويمكن للنظام هذا قبول البيانات الآتية من قفازين يرتديهما المستخدم في الوقت ذاته. ولا يتوجب على المستخدمين التقيد فقط بأنواع الإيماءات والحركات التي يفهمها فقط برنامج «أنثرو ترونيكس». وتقول مجلة «تكنولوجي ريفيو» إنه على الرغم من أن حركات اليد الكاملة عبر الفراغ، كالتلويح، لا يمكن التعرف عليها من قِبل البرنامج الحالي، فإن القفاز يقوم بتسجيل البيانات الخام التي يستطيع المستخدم الوصول إليها وتحليلها مستخدما برنامجا متخصصا مثل «ماثيماتيكا». كما يمكن للمستخدمين أيضا كتابة برنامجهم الخاص بالتعرف على مثل هذه الإيماءات، وإن كانت «أنثرو ترونيكس» تنوي إطلاق نسخة مستقبلية من طاقم التطوير الذي يمكنه التعرف عليها.




جريدة الشرق الاوسط*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 يوليو 2009)

راااااااااااائع يا بونبونايه 

ميررررررسى ليكى ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2009)

بونبوناية..

موضوع ومعلومات بغاية الروعة والاهمية

مشكورة لقد اغنيتي القسم بهذا الموضوع

سلام المسيح

يحتوي معلومات مهمة 
يثبت


----------



## ponponayah (25 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااائع يا بونبونايه
> 
> ميررررررسى ليكى ​​ربنا يبارك حياتك​





*ميرسىجداااا يا  كوكو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (25 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> بونبوناية..
> 
> موضوع ومعلومات بغاية الروعة والاهمية
> 
> ...





*ميرسى جدااااااااا يا كليمو على مرورك الجميل
وعلى تثبيتك للموضوع
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## just member (26 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا *
*شكرا اكتير على الموضوع*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## ponponayah (26 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا *
> *شكرا اكتير على الموضوع*
> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
> **​





*ميرسى جداااا يا جوجو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## KARL (26 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدا يا بونبونايه 
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## sara A (27 يوليو 2009)

*رائع يا بنبوناية*
*ميرسى يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ponponayah (27 يوليو 2009)

karl قال:


> جميل جدا يا بونبونايه
> تسلم ايدك​





*ميرسى جدااااا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (27 يوليو 2009)

sara a قال:


> *رائع يا بنبوناية*
> *ميرسى يا قمر*
> *ربنا يباركك*





*ميرسى جدااا يا سارة على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (30 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع غريب وجديد*
*ميرسي يا بونبونايه*​


----------



## مورا مارون (30 يوليو 2009)




----------



## zezza (30 يوليو 2009)

واااااااااااو ايه ده كله 
بجد حاجات حلوة خالص و اول مرة اسمع عنها 
شكرا يا بنبونتى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ponponayah (30 يوليو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع غريب وجديد*
> *ميرسي يا بونبونايه*​





*ميرسى جدااااا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (30 يوليو 2009)

مورا مارون قال:


>





*ميرسى جداااااا  على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (30 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> واااااااااااو ايه ده كله
> بجد حاجات حلوة خالص و اول مرة اسمع عنها
> شكرا يا بنبونتى ربنا يبارك حياتك





*ميرسى جدااااا يا زيزا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## lovely dove (30 يوليو 2009)

جميل قوي يابوني 

تسلم ايدك ياقمر

​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 يوليو 2009)

*معلومات جمييلة وجديدة
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## الياس السرياني (31 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل أختي بونبوناية

ألف شكر عالمعلومات

ربنا يبارك حياتك...


----------



## zama (31 يوليو 2009)

أولاً : أشكرك أختى بونبوناية لموضوعك الجميل و لتعبك الغالى ..

ثانياً : الحقيقة أنا قريت الموضوع وشوفت أستخدامات القفاز مثل 
*" استخدام القفاز أيضا لأغراض ألعاب الفيديو، أو التدريبات الرياضية، أو التأهيل الجسدي.  مقاييس ومجسّات  "* 

هذه هى الأستخدامات المدونة بالموضوع ولكن ..

أنا نفسى أعرف الحاجات دى الأنسان العادى هيكون أيه شكل الأستفادة منها ؟؟

يعنى مثلاً لذوى الأحتياجات الخاصة .. ولا أنا فهمى غير صحيح ؟؟


----------



## girgis2 (31 يوليو 2009)

*شكرااا بونبونايه على المعلومات*

*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## وليم تل (31 يوليو 2009)

شكرا بونبوناية
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## ponponayah (31 يوليو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> جميل قوي يابوني
> 
> تسلم ايدك ياقمر
> 
> ​




*ميرسى جدااا يا بيبو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## ponponayah (31 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *معلومات جمييلة وجديدة
> ميرسى ليكى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*





*ميرسى جداااا يا سيندريلا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (31 يوليو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> موضوع جميل أختي بونبوناية
> 
> ألف شكر عالمعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك...





*ميرسى جداا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (31 يوليو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> أولاً : أشكرك أختى بونبوناية لموضوعك الجميل و لتعبك الغالى ..
> 
> ثانياً : الحقيقة أنا قريت الموضوع وشوفت أستخدامات القفاز مثل
> *" استخدام القفاز أيضا لأغراض ألعاب الفيديو، أو التدريبات الرياضية، أو التأهيل الجسدي.  مقاييس ومجسّات  "*
> ...





*اعتقد انها للانسان العادى هتبقى صعبة
بس هى للعلماء واللى فى عالم البرامج اكتر
ميرسى جداااا يا مينا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (31 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا بونبونايه على المعلومات*
> 
> *ربنا يعوضك*​





*ميرسى جدااا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## ponponayah (31 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بونبوناية
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمتى بود
> ​





*ميرسى جداااا يا وليم على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## Tota Christ (1 أغسطس 2009)

موضع راااااااااااااااااااااائع مرسى على مجهودك الجميل فيه​


----------



## ponponayah (1 أغسطس 2009)

tota christ قال:


> موضع راااااااااااااااااااااائع مرسى على مجهودك الجميل فيه​





*ميرسى جداااااا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## جيلان (1 أغسطس 2009)

حلو ده وممكن يفيد الناس كمان الى فقدوا اطرافهم لو ارتدوا منه فوق الاطراف الصناعية عشن يتحكموا فى حركاتهم
موضوع رائع يا بطتى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ponponayah (2 أغسطس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> حلو ده وممكن يفيد الناس كمان الى فقدوا اطرافهم لو ارتدوا منه فوق الاطراف الصناعية عشن يتحكموا فى حركاتهم
> موضوع رائع يا بطتى
> ربنا يباركك





*ميرسى يا جيلان على مرورك الجميل يا قمر
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا بونبونة ..

يفك من التثبيت


----------

